# Baseball Anyone?



## Jake The Dog (Sep 29, 2012)

I know that the football season started but doesn't anyone care about baseball anymore? The race between the Sox and Tigers or the Yankees and Orioles are going on is anyone still watching?


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 30, 2012)

Just waiting for the wildcard to sort itself out and for the playoffs to start...

Oh yeah...


----------



## Jake The Dog (Sep 30, 2012)

They sure do. I hope Baltimore edges them out. Wildcard always fun. So everyone's waiting for the playoffs or just forgot?


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Oct 2, 2012)

Go TIGERS AL CHAMPS


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cabrera won the triple crown. The first player in almost 50 years since Yaz...
Ulm, yay?


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mike Trout should Get MVP


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 4, 2012)

Definitely ROTY if not MVP... I agree.


----------



## kountdown (Oct 4, 2012)

If you don't think the first triple crown winner in 45 years deserves to get the MVP you are a fool.


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 4, 2012)

kountdown said:


> If you don't think the first triple crown winner in 45 years deserves to get the MVP you are a fool.


Fool? Mike trout has done what no rookie in the history of baseball has ever done! So yea, I guess that's makes me a fool for thinking that.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 4, 2012)

As long as R.A. Dickey wins the Cy Young (Which is probably a long shot, Fucking Gio!) I don't really care what happens in the AL as far as the MVP goes. But on a personal level I do not like Miguel Cabrera and I would rather have a youngster with speed and power rather than just power. If Trout broke 100 RBI's this might be a no brainer.

IMO, I see no reason why Ryan Braun shouldn't win for the second year straight. He is the best of both worlds. But no one seems to like him... Amazing.

Lol. I keep forgetting the Brewers are NL, not AL... *Eyeroll*


----------



## kountdown (Oct 4, 2012)

I guess we'll see who gets it done in the playoffs. Oh wait...the Angels didn't make the playoffs.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 4, 2012)

.....................AB R HR RBI SB AVG
Mike Trout...... 559 *129* 30 83 *49* .326 <--63 _less _AB's
Miguel Cabrera 622 109 *44* *139* 4 *.330*

^^^Closer than you think. Batting average is almost the same. I refuse to argue over .004... So two categories each... With Trout having almost 20 games less worth of AB's.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 4, 2012)

kountdown said:


> I guess we'll see who gets it done in the playoffs. Oh wait...the Angels didn't make the playoffs.


Because the playoffs have something to do with the MVP award...


----------



## kountdown (Oct 4, 2012)

I agree that Trout has had the best rookie season of all time and had Cabrera not won the triple crown he would be an easier choice for MVP. The best case to make for Cabrera is the Tigers won their division and the Angels finished 3rd in theirs. How can you be the MVP when your team isn't in the playoffs?


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 4, 2012)

kountdown said:


> I agree that Trout has had the best rookie season of all time and had Cabrera not won the triple crown he would be an easier choice for MVP. The best case to make for Cabrera is the Tigers won their division and the Angels finished 3rd in theirs. How can you be the MVP when your team isn't in the playoffs?


^^^That is the most rational you have been regarding who deserves the MVP so far, And I completely agree with your assessment. While I _do not_ agree the MVP should automatically go to whoever makes the playoffs over a player who is on a team that doesn't make them. This doesn't discount the fact that "they" factor that into who they award it to. The Triple Crown and getting into the playoffs put Cabrera over the top as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## kountdown (Oct 4, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> ^^^That is the most rational you have been regarding who deserves the MVP so far, And I completely agree with your assessment. While I _do not_ agree the MVP should automatically go to whoever makes the playoffs over a player who is on a team that doesn't make them. This doesn't discount the fact that "they" factor that into who they award it to. The Triple Crown and getting into the playoffs put Cabrera over the top as far as I'm concerned.


I don't recall making any irrational arguments. It is true that Cabrera won the triple crown and the Angels didn't make the playoffs.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 4, 2012)

kountdown said:


> I don't recall making any irrational arguments. It is true that Cabrera won the triple crown and the Angels didn't make the playoffs.


Maybe rationale was the wrong word... All i was referring to was the fact that you acknowledged that Trout _might _be an easier choice for MVP had Cabrera not won the triple crown and/or made the playoffs. Before that you were just saying that Cabrera flat out deserved it, Which I believe is not true when you just look at the stats and nothing else.


----------



## ag515 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yankees rule and won the AL EAST


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 4, 2012)

I just don't understand calling me a fool for thinking the best rookie in mlb history has a shot at the MVP.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 4, 2012)

ag515 said:


> Yankees rule and won the AL EAST


Yeah, It must've been tough buying another pennant.


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Yeah, It must've been tough buying another pennant.


Hahahhahahha, I couldn't have said that better myself. Let's see if the spankees make it past the first round...NO chance! Their division is weak!


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 4, 2012)

Braun is a juiced up cheater, fuck him....Trout had an amazing season but I would give the mvp to MIguel....I am puling for the A's or O's in the al....and Washington and Atlanta in the nl.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if Braun juiced or not... He never got a suspension and they swept it under the rug... I can tell you one thing though, He was under severe scrutiny this year and had a better season, IMO, than his MVP year. So... the question is do you think Braun juiced the first time, and if so, Do you think he also juiced this year while everybody and their mother was keeping an eye on him?

Anyway....

*St.Louis* over Atlanta
*Baltimore *over Texas
*Giants *over Cincinnati
*Detroit *over Oakland (Though I'd rather see Oakland win. Go small market! Fuck the Yankees)

We'll see about the rest after that shit is sorted out...


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 4, 2012)

They use stuff that is not even detectable now...he was guilty as o.j. last year..everyone knows he got off on a technicality...yanks have no pitching they won't last long.


----------



## ag515 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yankees got the bats well see another ring for NY and all the HATERS Yankees rule!! Not the Yankees fault your teams don't spend money on players


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 4, 2012)

The bats? hah ...watch a road team come in and roll those chumps in that little ass ballpark with the cheap ass home runs down the left field line...they ain't winning shit.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 5, 2012)

All year long people said the Yankees pitching sucked and all year long they have been pulling through pretty well... better than anyone imagined. But this is the playoffs... That shit just is not going to fly. I'd be surprised if the Skankees _paid _enough to make it out of the first round...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 5, 2012)

stay high


----------



## ag515 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yankees gonna win it all like they always do check the rings a home run is a home run watch them run it in the playoffs and hate HATER!


----------



## ag515 (Oct 6, 2012)

Will see they have done it before i bet they will and will make it will the bats and experience its hard to beat them in there ballpark GO YANKEES!


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, I'm a life-long Cardinals fan. The reigning World Champion Cardinals! 


On the last day of the season, they won and earned the second wild card, and by winning they kept the dodgers from being the wild card. That makes it extra sweet!

Then the wild card game with Atlanta was outstanding! What a roller-coaster game! Another sweet win for the champs, and another choke for the braves. heehee!

I love October baseball when my team is playing! It's my favorite time of year.


----------



## ag515 (Oct 6, 2012)

I am a die hard Yankees fan 27 time world champions kiss-asskiss it and RESPECT!


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 6, 2012)

LOL. Who you trying to convince?



ag515 said:


> Yankees got the bats well see another ring for NY and all the HATERS Yankees rule!! Not the Yankees fault your teams don't spend money on players





ag515 said:


> Yankees gonna win it all like they always do check the rings a home run is a home run watch them run it in the playoffs and hate HATER!





ag515 said:


> Will see they have done it before i bet they will and will make it will the bats and experience its hard to beat them in there ballpark GO YANKEES!





ag515 said:


> I am a die hard Yankees fan 27 time world champions kiss-asskiss it and RESPECT!


----------



## ag515 (Oct 6, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> LOL. Who you trying to convince?


Not you just replying back


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, then fuck the yankees. Everyone hates them except for new yorkers.


----------



## tech420 (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't you guys mean US champions?There's no 'world cup/championship' in baseball.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 7, 2012)

ag515 said:


> Not you just replying back


No, You're repeating the same shit over and over. You're trying to convince yourself that the Yankees have starting pitching. And they don't.



rollitup said:


> Well, then fuck the yankees. Everyone hates them except for new yorkers.


You'd be surprised how many of us New Yorkers fucking hate the Yankees and their delusional fans. The Yankees haven't _earned _a championship since '78...


----------



## ag515 (Oct 7, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> No, You're repeating the same shit over and over. You're trying to convince yourself that the Yankees have starting pitching. And they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how many of us New Yorkers fucking hate the Yankees and their delusional fans. The Yankees haven't _earned _a championship since '78...


Your delusional a Win is a Win stop hating HATER 27 World Series wins period. Yankees pay for there players and perform on the field is what it comes down to unlike other teams in the league who make money off their die hard fans and choke when their in the playoffs. i am sorry if your team cant win a championship.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 8, 2012)

ag515 said:


> Your delusional a Win is a Win stop hating HATER 27 World Series wins period. Yankees pay for there players and perform on the field is what it comes down to unlike other teams in the league who make money off their die hard fans and choke when their in the playoffs. i am sorry if your team cant win a championship.


Hater, hating haterton in haterville. It's all you can say. Enjoy your team buying wins and passing it off as talent. lol.


----------



## ag515 (Oct 8, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Hater, hating haterton in haterville. It's all you can say. Enjoy your team buying wins and passing it off as talent. lol.


I will thank you and those bats won last night and i say your a hater cause you are and your team sucks that's why your mad


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 8, 2012)

ag515 said:


> I will thank you and those bats won last night and i say your a hater cause you are and your team sucks that's why your mad


Same words, Different day.


----------



## ag515 (Oct 8, 2012)

speaking the truth! Who do you like all small market teams that ruin baseball competition? Your a joke


----------



## ag515 (Oct 8, 2012)

kountdown said:


> I guess we'll see who gets it done in the playoffs. Oh wait...the Angels didn't make the playoffs.


Sorry your sad as team didn't make the playoffs Angels Suck!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 9, 2012)

this thread shoulda been called yankee haters unite and oh yeah lets play grabass in a thread AGAIN! silly bored fools!


----------



## ag515 (Oct 9, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> this thread shoulda been called yankee haters unite and oh yeah lets play grabass in a thread AGAIN! silly bored fools!


hes just made cause hell never get to see a Angel win another ring again 2 for 2 lol how about 27 rings


----------



## ag515 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ibanez with the walk off told you the bats will do it!! Ny all the way


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Not quite all the way. 

I'd say the yankees folded like a Hallmark Card.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 16, 2012)

[email protected] the over paid Diva's ...30 million dollar phony on the bench..highest payroll in mlb and the oldest team in the league..not good enough.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 17, 2012)

56 million dollars sitting on the bench. Lol. Where is our resident idiot, ag? Oh, gone? Who could've foreseen that?

​


----------



## Total Head (Oct 18, 2012)

ag515 said:


> Yankees got the bats well see another ring for NY and all the HATERS Yankees rule!! Not the Yankees fault your teams don't spend money on players





ag515 said:


> Yankees gonna win it all like they always do check the rings a home run is a home run watch them run it in the playoffs and hate HATER!





ag515 said:


> Your delusional a Win is a Win stop hating HATER 27 World Series wins period. *Yankees pay for there players and perform on the field* is what it comes down to* unlike other teams in the league* *who* make money off their die hard fans and *choke when their in the playoffs*. i am sorry if your team cant win a championship.





ag515 said:


> Ibanez with the walk off told you the bats will do it!! Ny all the way


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm soooo glad the Yankees lost! Looks like buying another ring isn't working out so good!


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 19, 2012)

Muhahahahahahaha!
​


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Seeing CC from that angle is horrifying! That is one fat spanky!


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 19, 2012)

And yet it is still more flattering than when CC tried to pick up miley cyrus... Hahaha!



PS - CC's pet cat or lunch?


----------



## Total Head (Oct 19, 2012)

as a red sox fan who was pissed in '04 when girl-rod followed the money to the stanks, hearing his voice crack in sorrow after the game when the reporter asked what he thought of people calling for a trade was pure delight. regardless of his accomplishments throughout his career, he will always be known as a $275 mil paperweight who slaps balls out of people's hand, got face smushed by tek, interferes with plays, and SUCKS in the postseason. it's okay because he can afford the world's largest kleenex.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 19, 2012)

He is nothing more than a cheater..juiced up phony...fuck aroid


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Total Head said:


> as a red sox fan who was pissed in '04 when girl-rod followed the money to the stanks, hearing his voice crack in sorrow after the game when the reporter asked what he thought of people calling for a trade was pure delight. regardless of his accomplishments throughout his career, he will always be known as a $275 mil paperweight who slaps balls out of people's hand, got face smushed by tek, interferes with plays, and SUCKS in the postseason. it's okay because he can afford the world's largest kleenex.


Well said my friend! I couldn't agree more! i'm an Angel fan (die hard) I have an angel hat on in my avatar, lol. But I must say going to fenway park was epic! Something I'll never forget. It was the game the white Sox beat them to go to the alcs...but what a park! I've almost been to every ball park there is and nothing came close to that experience!


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> And yet it is still more flattering than when CC tried to pick up miley cyrus... Hahaha!
> 
> View attachment 2378500
> 
> ...


Thanks for that laugh, I almost shot water out my nose....hilarious!


----------



## MrFrance (Oct 29, 2012)

Jake The Dog said:


> I know that the football season started but doesn't anyone care about baseball anymore? The race between the Sox and Tigers or the Yankees and Orioles are going on is anyone still watching?



is one able to watch baseball online, please? I can not get to many games but really like/enjoy baseball games.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 29, 2012)

too late France...The SF giants win it all last night with a 4 gae sweep of the Detroit Tigers..season ova


----------

